# Available Rats in Southern California?



## Jmeee (Feb 17, 2008)

Within the next month or so, i'll be getting my first pair of rats. No worries though, i've done tons of research and will still be doing more. (And i'm accepting advice, as well!) But i'd really rather not adopt from a pet store, so I was hoping to find either a rescue or a breeder in So Cal. Me being only sixteen without my liscence, this means my parents are going to have to drive me, and they aren't gunna wanna go far. =/ I'll be paying for the rats / supplize all out of my own pocket, so that isn't going to be a problem whatsoever.

If you are either a rescue/breeder in my area, or you know of one, please post links and such below. Also, i'd be willing to take two rats that someone has up for adoption, as well. But please note that it wouldn't be for at least a month. And I would like to adopt them younger. Or, if you're a rescue/breeder that can ship / train, that'd be fine as well. As long as the rats aren't in any danger by doing so. If I do adopt from a breeder, i'd love to have two siblings. (Same sex, of course.) But, I know I sound pretty picky or demanding right now, so feel free to post if you even apply to one thing stated above. XD 

Thank you, Jme.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

You're in luck... There's so many rats needing homes in CA! I'm posting all the CA ones I know of... transport is often available.

http://www.rattieratz.com/
http://weecompanions.com/
http://www.rmca.org/Rescue/
http://www.bayarearats.com/


----------



## Jmeee (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh my, thank you so much, Kimmiekins! < 3


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Absolutely no problem!


----------

